# Keychain Pop-up



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

How do I get rid of this wretched thing?? Every time I go online, two pop-ups in a row come up and they both say "Safari wants you to enter your keychain password." This happens through out the whole time, with those popping up every once in a while. I deleted my keychain passwords in the keychain section, and that narrowed it down to just 1 pop-up. 

How do I fix this??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, i have an idea of what is needed to fix this. it has to do with the preferences of keychain. you at one point told it to always ask, or not to automatically log in, so it wants your permission to do so. first goto the app "keychain access" in the utilities folder in your applications folder and launch it. in the bar on the left side of the window there should be an item named password with a little dark grey triangle next to it. click on it so it points down, and some new things should now be listed. click on the one named "applications". in the window on the right it should list all the apps it is keeping passwords for. click once on "safari forms autofill" to highlight it, and then click on the little "i" button at the bottom of the window. in the new window, click on "access control". now make sure that the box next to "ask for keychain password" is unchecked. now it should not ask for any passwords when you launch safari.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Well that all worked until I went to "Applications" on the left of the window. Nothing came up. The right were there should have been something was blank.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how are the preferences of keychain set up?


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

All the boxes in the First Aid section are checked...

Not sure what else


----------

